# Lowrance dsi 5 elite uploading coordinate list?



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

Is there a way to upload the list of coordinates through the sd slot?:thumbsup:


----------



## marcuswon (Apr 5, 2010)

how do you like the elite 5 dsi gold.this is the one i am looking at.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

put on sd card put in slot should upload itself when turned on.


----------



## Scout800 (Mar 22, 2010)

Question, did you load the cords on the SD card using Lowrance software?


----------



## Bustedknuckle (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks for all the replies, i havent received it yet. Was doin my research before it got to me. :thumbup:


----------

